# GeekVape Ammit Dual



## Daniel Alves (10/4/17)

Hi,

Amy indication of when and who will stock the retail version?

the retail version should include the 3rd fill part on the top of the chimney.






*(additional top filling chimney included)*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (10/4/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Amy indication of when and who will stock the retail version?
> 
> ...


Who the hell would unscrew that bit to refill as per Way2? These Chinese marketers you know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (10/4/17)

Way no2 was the initial design, they have since added the top fill section as there was issues with the glass popping off and juice going all over the show by some of the reviewers. Nice to see that they take these problems into consideration.


----------



## boxerulez (10/4/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Way no2 was the initial design, they have since added the top fill section as there was issues with the glass popping off and juice going all over the show by some of the reviewers. Nice to see that they take these problems into consideration.



Lol would prefer to see them sort it out before running production. Thats just as stupid a design as the QuadFlex RDTA fill holes (seemed to be 500micron diameter) I mean, geekvape, COME ONE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (10/4/17)

yeah No2 was original design with the sample versions they sent out to reviewers, after a big fuss they added the No1 which includes the the fill ports was added to retail version


----------

